# Dx code for exposure to influenza



## srmarion (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the dx. code for exposure to influenza?  I cannot find one in accordance with the ICD9 V01 category.  I considered V01.79 but it states other viral diseases classifiable to 042-078 and V08.  Influenza is a 487.1 code and does not seem to be covered under the Contact with or exposure to communicable diseases.  V01.89 Other communicable disease states classifiable to 001-136.  Maybe V01.9 Unspecified Communicable disease, even though the disease is specified?????


----------

